# Shock absorber gooseneck hitches



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Has anyone here use a shock absorber hitch ? If so which works the best ? I’m trying to stop the bucking when the trailer is empty. It is not too bad when loaded.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

@broadriverhay I haven't tried their gooseneck options, but I do run a bumper pull air hitch from Shocker Hitch that I really like. You might want to check out their offerings. Shocker Hitch® - Air Ride Towing Products


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Thanks . I spoke with them today and ordered one. It sure can’t hurt. It really looks to be well made. I like the way the coupler latch is made also. I will let you know how it works.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Shocker hitch was a real winner. It made an unbelievable difference. The bucking was eliminated. I have not pulled it loaded yet but my issue originally was unloaded. Anyone having the issues I had should definitely give Shocker Hitch a try. Well worth the money I invested.


----------

